# Looks like you horse guys are gonna get your wish



## Dennis Gauge (Mar 8, 2012)

Just saw a promo for this week's episode. They're adding a horse logging crew to the show.


----------



## cat-face timber (Mar 9, 2012)

Dennis Gauge said:


> Just saw a promo for this week's episode. They're adding a horse logging crew to the show.



When my Father was young he logged with work horses I remember the storys, I will have to see how the storys compare to the AX-Men Version.


----------



## 7600 (Mar 9, 2012)

I cut some larch for a fella that pulled them out with belgium horses. Pretty cool.


----------



## jahsteve (Mar 15, 2012)

7600 said:


> I cut some larch for a fella that pulled them out with belgium horses. Pretty cool.



One of my biggest regrets stems from Horse pulled logs (wierd i know). Lived in Vt and the area behind our farm was being logged. My sister and i were walking of the old logging trails up in the woods. My grandfather new the old timer with the horses. anyways the old timer asked if we wanted to hop on up and take a ride down the trail towards the house. I said no (must have just watched the sesame street where you shouldnt take rides from stranger). the horsees were enourmous and it was quite a sight to see them working.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Mar 15, 2012)

Well at least I got to see a few seconds of horses rear ends that couldn't speak this week!

(Skipped ahead to the 30 minute mark to watch the small bit of them).


----------



## johnzski (Mar 19, 2012)

By far the best part of the show tonight was the horse logging crew . Way cool ! Swamp mans blonde, camo bikini clad cousin is the only other thing worth remembering this season


----------



## bigcat (Mar 20, 2012)

Buy far the best segment no made up drama just great work.
Magnificent Animals.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey fellas! Dont remember if I told all of you, the horse logger (jason rutledge) is a good friend of my dads. Very down to earth, great man indeed! 
He spent his whole life around horses and can tell you anything about one. He also has some great stories, told me about one time his gpas team of horses ou pulled an old ford tractor, pulled it backwards! Some real horsepower there!!


----------



## cjmcanaul (Mar 25, 2012)

*Horse Loggers*

My grandpa raised belgiums and used them in farming after coming to America back in 1916. Even after the tractors was the force that ruled the day later. He still had a team, and he raised a colt from his mare for horse pulls, and once a contest to harvest the corn one fall using horse power and wagons. He harvested 850# of corn in like 2 hours or something like that, winning the contest.

My childhood memories of walking beside him as he would walk behind them with their gear on, as they headed to the barnyard to put them away for the night. He loved them so, to watch them respond to his yee's and yaw's and clicking noises and whatnot; it was awesome to see these big beautiful animals, as gentle as a lamb under my Grandpa's all knowing hands. They absolutely LOVE to LIVE to PULL the weight. I swear, they even loved to try to pull weight that they had never mastered yet too. Like a race horse has the heart to run, these gentle giants live for the same reason. 

I recorded that first episode of the H.H guys, and I'd watch them over and over again. Chills run up my spine, and tears filled my eyes everytime. 

I'd watch these boys every week just for that, shoot, get rid of the others, and just show Shelby Stanga and the H.H Horse Logger crew.


----------

